# Clarion HX-D3



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Rumor has it that this updated model will debut at CES. I know it's going to be released in Canada shortly, with an MSRP of $1999.

From what I can tell they are calling it a special edition, it looks like the older version for the most part. It does not look like their is much difference from this and the HX-D2/DRZ 9255.

I know one of the Clarion reps that is playing with one already... He is impressed with it.

I'm interested to see how it will stack up against the P99 RS.

Apparently its only for the Clarion Canada, I would imagine that it will be readily available around the world.


----------



## bengala (Apr 10, 2011)

I have bought this HU. In 12 days will be in my house. I wiil tell when the HU arrived.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

hmm.. any more info on it ?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ya more info i'm eyein the one on ebay


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

it does rather nice.... Man if I was only RICH, LOL


----------



## Gilbert (Oct 21, 2009)

It looks the same as the old DRZ9255 / HX-D2. Specs are the same. I think they are just trying to squeeze the same platform for some more dollars..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/119844-clarion-hx-d3.html


----------

